# Thrashing Coffin



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Well I got one of my 3 props finished that are being made for a Pro haunt in NW Indiana. The owner wanted a duplicate of my banging coffin so I made one for him, but did a Different paint scheme on it. My original is stained to look "fresh" but he wanted a more old weathered look. The Lid bangs up and down as if someone was trying to break out of the grave. Theres also a set of chains I rusted up to create some noise. Here's the finished prop, I hope he likes it!



















And me inside


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

How can he not like it? It looks great.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Pics not working for me.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You did a Bang up job on this prop. Nice work!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, nice job! The chains are great!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks great!!! Is that a Crispy (latex) skele in the background?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey i wanna see some video on this GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, you guys always know how to make a kid feel good lol I'll grab a video once my order of controller's come in. I'd have to say this one is wayyyy better than my version.

Sickie, thats a bucky torso. I have this complex mechanism to make a 3-axis out of air cylinders in the neck area but never got around to finishing it so I hung it up on the wall lol


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Seriously cool!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm sure they will like it 
nice paint job


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks fantastic!


----------

